# We're Smart!



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

To make you feel good: https://nypost.com/2019/05/22/smarter-people-listen-to-instrumental-music-study/


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Smarter than the headline maker - classical music = instrumental music. Yeah, right.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Opera?
...................


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thought I will say, vocal in Classical might as well be seen as instrumental b/c you don't really have to know the meaning of the words to appreciate the composition, and when the voice is used as an instrument with high precision, it transcends mere vocalizations.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

But, what about Ella Fitzgerald and the like?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The article also doesn't really state what type of intelligence either.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I think the point is this: in pop music the words, the poetry, are the most important element; the music is just the window dressing. If you made an instrumental-only version of "Eleanor Rigby" and played it to someone who didn't know it, they wouldn't have the vaguest idea was the meaning behind the song is. It's just a nice tune. But like Mahler said, music can express things where words fail - the last movement of the Third Symphony is deeply moving and without words conveys its meaning quite effectively.

Still, these silly studies come up all the time, like the now discredited Mozart Effect.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> I think the point is this: in pop music the words, the poetry, are the most important element; the music is just the window dressing. If you made an instrumental-only version of "Eleanor Rigby" and played it to someone who didn't know it, they wouldn't have the vaguest idea was the meaning behind the song is. It's just a nice tune. But like Mahler said, music can express things where words fail - the last movement of the Third Symphony is deeply moving and without words conveys its meaning quite effectively.
> 
> Still, these silly studies come up all the time, like the now discredited Mozart Effect.


And let's just add that "pop poetry" isn't very high flown for the most part. I'm not counting Paul Simon, Bob Dylan and lyricists on that level in this. But their music isn't nearly as compelling, as you said, it takes a backseat to the poetry.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

But I will say, the way most posters on this site conduct themselves along with their abilities to form positions on various topics is fantastic and to a high degree of excellence I firmly believe.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

mbhaub said:


> To make you feel good: https://nypost.com/2019/05/22/smarter-people-listen-to-instrumental-music-study/


No news there. 
CM fans possess a more developed consciousness, awareness.
However if we take a cd player to the Amazonian Indians and play a CM cd, who knows they may smile with joy at the new sounds....now surely they can not compete with high tech workers in Silicon Valley who may not even havea CM cd in their home.

What I should have said, , CM fans (including Amazonian Indians) *more distinct level of consciousness* vs a herd mentality, which can not hear the beauty in CM. 
There are 2 levels of intelligence. One has a living soul, the other is manipulated by a material world.

CM fans, have a higher soul= intelligence, same thing.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

No, I just read pieces of the article,,,no no,, my thoughts above , are in reference only for CM fans, no other musical genre


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2017)

One day last summer I drove to the garden centre with Kreisleriana blasting from the stereo. Absorbed in the music, I swung into the car park in fourth gear, mounted the verge and knocked down a stone cherub. Burning with embarrassment I made a swift u-turn and sped off again. When my better half asked why I'd returned empty-handed, I said they'd run out of plants.
So not _too_ smart.


----------

